# durée de vie d'un ibook g4



## stephane6646 (3 Juin 2005)

quelle est la durée de vie d'un ibook 14" g4 (euh..ça marche aussi pour les 12'  )....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Entre 1 jour et 100ans.


(aussi clair que ta question comme ca)


----------



## stephane6646 (4 Juin 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Entre 1 jour et 100ans.
> 
> 
> (aussi clair que ta question comme ca)


 
merci!!!  Ok, je reformule...Il y a un autre post sur la durée de vie du g5 (environ 5 ans)...je me posais la même question par rapport à l'ibook...Est ce que c'est une machine qui peut durer 5 ans ou moins ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2005)

Bein oui, 2 jours si Apple passe sur intel lundi...

A peu près 6 mois avant que le modèle ne soit remplaçé par un plus performant.

Pour le même look : l'actuel dure depuis 2001

Pour l'aspect purement mécanique : des palourdes sont encore en circulation....
Vu que les modems sont maintenant externes (adsl et autres) ça laisse de la marge.

A vue de nez : 3-4 ans avant que l'OS dernier cri ne soit plus supporté par la machine.
2-3 ans avant que les applis pros rament vraiment.

Les réponses sont multiples !
Mais pour plus de durabilité, le powerbook s'impose.


----------



## Tox (5 Juin 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Les réponses sont multiples !
> Mais pour plus de durabilité, le powerbook s'impose.



Si ce n'est qu'en 12", le gain sera marginal en terme de durabilité, alors que l'écart de prix est imposant.

Pour en revenir au thème : je présume que l'iBook est conçu pour tenir 3 ans, hormis défaut survenant le première année et la batterie. Sinon, Apple ferait un calcul étrange avec son extension de garantie...


----------



## koin ! (11 Mars 2009)

Je possède un ibook depuis 4 ans. Il me sert tout les jours, entre 8 et 10 heures. Je le transporte. Et un portable...c'est pas fait pour être porté ! 
J'ai changé : 2 fois le disque dur (dont une fois avant les 2 ans de fin de garantie), la batterie, qui depuis n'affiche plus le taux de charge, le lecteur/graveur lis un cd sur deux, grave un cd sur 50, et depuis hier le disque dur réclame des réparations que l'utilitaire de disque ne peut pas effectuer...
Bref je pense que si votre portable ne bouge pas de votre burreau, il peut vivre longtemps, mais si vous osez le transporter sa durer de vie sera largement racourcis. (entre parenthèse je trouve ça assez intolérable qu'un portable soit si fragile, bref).
D'ailleurs question : eteignez vous votre portable avant de le transporter ? Je me contente de le refermer, comme il et dit dans la doc. de ne surtout pas l'etteindre sauf en cas d'absence de plus de 15 jours...


----------



## jerG (16 Mars 2009)

Hormis un changement de DD à 2 ans et demi et la batterie morte au bout de 2 ans mon iBook G4 de mai 2004 fonctionne toujours...


----------



## dapi (24 Mars 2009)

iBook G4 12" acheté en décembre 2005, Apple à changé la carte mère sous garantie la 1ère année, depuis il fonctionne très bien, il à perdu un peu de capacité de batterie (78% selon coconutBattery).Il est vrais aussi qu'il a eu 1 an et demi de repos pour cause d'écran cassé, d'ailleurs seule l'écran à cassé lors d'un choc plutôt violent. Donc à part un défaut de jeunesse et un accident, seule la batterie à pour l'instant l'air de souffrir des mois qui passe sur un portable qui se balade beaucoup.


----------



## camissan (27 Mars 2009)

Le mien (1,42 GHz, 1,5 Go de Ram), acheté en septembre 2005, utilisé tous les jours depuis, entre internet par wifi, la bureautique, quelques montages vidéos par-ci par-là et énormément d'écoute de musique (merci iTunes) il fonctionne du tonnerre. 
D'ailleurs, un revendur de la fnac avec qui je discutais était étonné que les iBook étaient vendus avec Tiger, il pensait qu'ils tournaient sur Panther 
Par contre, le disque dur m'a laché l'année dernière mais je n'ai pas eu de perte (utilitaire de disque^^). Depuis une semaine, il tourne sur Léopard :love: et il fonctionne très bien.
Sauf pour un gros défaut, pour moi, le DD est hyper compliqué à changer:hein:
Mais globalement, j'en suis satisfaite


----------



## raymondin (30 Mars 2009)

mon iBook G4-14# aura 3 ans dans un mois (déjà!)
Hormis la batterie morte au bout d'un an et demi
et le superdrive mort au bout de deux ans
il marche parfaitement
tellement bien que j'hésite entre le faire réparer et
acheter un macbook
R


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Avril 2009)

en général les machines qui passent le cap des trois ans peuvent durer très longtemps, ensuite cela dépend aussi de ton utilisation, mes PB et MB marchent tous et pour le plus vieux cela va bientôt faire 7 années, (c'est le parc familial), le gros souci à terme c'est que la machine n'est plus assez puissante pour y mettre de nouveaux logiciels.

Je renouvelle donc mes machines tous les 3/4 ans, sauf accident, c'est beaucoup plus long que pour un PC mes expériences passées, peut être malheureuses font que mes PC ont duré 2 ans avec une valeur de revente proche de 0.

Mais quoiqu'il en soit si tu prends un mac, prends en un neuf avec un apple care, ensuite tu le revends au bout de trois ans à 35/45 % de sa valeur initiale, ce qui fait que tes machines suivantes ne te coutent plus si chères.


----------



## leojou (8 Avril 2009)

mon ibook date de mars 2004, voila 5 années qu'il sert +- 10 heures par jours, je le transporte énormément.

Il est tombé à plusieurs reprises, la coque est même éclatée sur plusieurs centimètres tant les chocs ont été violents.

Dernièrement, un verre entier de soda s'est renversé sur le clavier pendant que l'ibook était allumé. Reflexe immédiat, j'ai tout débranché, retiré la batterie immédiatement et laissé sécher 3 jours. No problem, le mac fonctionne.

Disque dur : 2 changements déjà.

Le graveur commence à donner quelques signes de faiblesses et plante pas mal de gravages cd.

côté clavier, l'encre de 14 lettres a disparue, j'ai reécris au marqueur les lettres manquantes

l'écran se ferme mal, il faut insister plusieurs fois jusqu'a ce qu'il se ferme

la batterie a une autonomie de 1 heure environ au lieu des 5-6 initiales.


Il se fait vieux mais fonctionne dans l'ensemble.

C'est très rare que je l'éteigne, quand je ne m'en sers pas je le laisse en veille.

Depuis 1 an, je le branche sur un onduleur pour augmenter sa durée de vie, et il est sur une plaque ventilée qui fait baisser la température du processeur d'environ 15°C. 
Bref, en le soignant au maximum après toutes les galères qu'il lui est arrivé (chocs, soda, etc), j'espère qu'il va encore durer le maximum de temps. 5 ans c'est déjà pas mal !

Excellente bécane, y a pas à dire c'est du sérieux mac


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2009)

Et bien moi je peux parler de celui que j'ai offert à ma soeur. Offert à Noël 2003, mort en 2007 ...

Ceci grâce aux fabuleuses soudures de la puce vidéo !

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire aujourd'hui que des machines vont durer longtemps, la qualité de fabrication est trop aléatoire car les composants sont de plus en plus fins et de plus en plus fragiles ...

Le problème c'est que dans mon club Apple d'autre iBook G4 sont mort prématurément de la même cause. C'est un problème connu, qui touche aussi les iBook G3.

Comme c'est totalement aléatoire, tu ne peux pas savoir si ta machine est touchée ou pas, sauf le jour ou elle tombe en rade ... un peux comme les MBP avec CG Nvidia (je croise les doigts tous les jours).


----------



## CBi (8 Avril 2009)

ibook G4 ? Je ne sais pas, je suis passé directement du iBook G3 palourde (qui tourne encore parfaitement) au MacBook Air


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Ibook G4, 1,33ghz... il aura 4 ans en septembre 

la batterie est morte.
Airport aussi (avec le passage a 10.4.11, apparement), du coup je l'utilise avec une cles usb D-link wifi... ca fonctionne impec !

bref, je l'utilise quotidiennement, et j'en suis toujours aussi content


----------



## LaVoix (14 Avril 2009)

Personellement j'ai acheter mon ibook G4 12" en 2004 et donc après 5 ans il fonctionne très bien.

1 seul changement de disque dur (aprèsq un chocs un peu trop violent)
1h 30 d'autonomi au lieu des 5-6 heure initial

Il est allumé environ 8/10h par jour (sauf déplacement) et en veille quand inutilisé.

C'est vraiment un bon mac mais j'hésite à passer au macintel pour les jeux et leur compatibiliter windows.


----------



## -oldmac- (14 Avril 2009)

Moi iBook G4 14" 1.33 Ghz

Deuxième main (avant à odré)

Changement de disque dur car HS

Agé de 48 mois d'après coconut battery, 608 cycles de charge et toujours 68% de sa santé !

Une perle rare ! Un magnifique portable qui ne bronche pas même si je l'aie que depuis 2 mois !

Voila


----------



## dapi (18 Mars 2010)

Mon iBook déja mentionné plus haut a eu hier un problème de carte Airport provoquant des Kernel Panic a répétition, je l'ai réparé aujourd'hui (voir ce fil), et il remarche.


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mars 2010)

Maintenant j'ai 2 ibook G4, un qui approche les 56 mois et l'autre 45. Ils fonctionnent à merveille !


----------



## drs (21 Mars 2010)

je possède un iBook G4 14" depuis Dec. 2003, et il fonctionne encore à merveille, hormis la batterie HS (que je n'ai pas remplacé).
Je m'en suis servi d'ordi principal pendant plus de 2 ans, et ensuite je suis passé au macbook, puis au MBP.
Dans l'intervalle, il me servait d'ordi d'appoint.

Aujourd'hui, je viens de le réinstaller complètement, afin qu'il me serve de serveurs de fichiers (entre autre). Connecté à 2 disques dur USB, c'est impec.

Tout est d'origine, aucune panne, aucune défaillance.


----------



## Matthias33 (21 Avril 2010)

J'ai mon iBook G4 14'' depuis début 2005.
Il fonctionne encore à merveille.
J'ai juste changé la batterie l'année dernière et le câble d'alimentation en janvier.

Bon, c'est sûr qu'il met maintenant plus de temps à réagir lorsque je manipule de gros fichiers (il rame sur des compos du style affiches A1 mais ça reste gérable).
Dans l'ensemble, je suis étonné de voir à quel point il est encore en forme !

Mais bon, je vais le bientôt le remplacer et en faire un serveur de fichiers à la manière de drs.


----------



## dylanjoubin (21 Août 2011)

moi le miens ibook g4 , 1,33GHZ  a 7  ans  et na jamé eu  de bleme mais j'ai clonner mon dd  car 7 ans le toshiba sa commence a faire  , il fonctionne sous leopard et jutilise g4fan control et je le fait tt le temps ventiler au maximum pour eviter  qui chauffe    sans  G4FANC  =>  75°C avec G4FANC + ou moins 35°C-45°C mais jy prends  ennormement soins jamais tomber , par contre de nombreux bidouilage mais il a survécu


----------



## Kallune (22 Août 2011)

mon ibook G4 14" acheté en mai 2005 a fonctionné sans aucune défaillance pendant 5 ans 1/2. Là, j'ai dû remplacer le disque dur. Quelques mois plus tard, un problème d'écran que je n'ai pas éclairci (chipset vidéo ?). L'ordi lui-même marche très bien. Tout ce temps, ça a été mon ordi unique.
J'ai fini par changer la batterie par une batterie achetée chez les Chinois de Montgallet.
Je l'avais eu avec Panther, il est maintenant sur Tiger. Effectivement les mises à jour d'appli deviennent plus délicates, mais ça ne m'a pas franchement handicapée jusqu'en mai dernier. Je m'en suis peu servi depuis car j'ai acheté un MBP.


----------



## oflorent (22 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours mon PBG4 TITANIUM M8407 de 2001 qui tourne à merveille (sauf que la batterie est morte) : pratique pour revenir sur OS 9 et quelques applications.


----------

